# Boot camp supprimé mais recouvert son 10 toujours present



## jkopp54 (3 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir à tous,

je fais appelle à vous car j’ai un souci avec mon MacBook Pro et je ne sais comment le resoudre


a la base il tourne sous Mac OS catalina

j’avais besoin de faire tourner un prog sous Windows donc j’ai tenter d´installer windows avec l’assistant bootcamp

a la fin de l’install, Windows se fige sur la rosace bleu avec écrit preparation

suite à cela j’ai supprimé la partition bootcamp avec l’assistant

et malgré que la partition n’existe plus, quand j’appuie sur la touche alt il me propose toujours de démarrer sur Windows.

impssible de dégager ce foutu Windows.

j’ai formater totalement le ssd. Plus aucune partition dessus et ce Windows reste présent

une idée ?

merci à vous


----------



## gilloufranco (6 Octobre 2021)

Slt, 
j'ai le même problème que toi, tu es arrivé à le résoudre?
Sinon quelqu'un pour nous aider?
SVP


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2021)

Bonjouor *gilloufranco*

L'affichage d'un volume *Windows* fantôme à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage obtenu avec la touche "*alt*" --> dépend de composants de prédémarrage de Windows qui ont été installés dans le volume (invisible) *EFI* de la partition n°*1* du disque interne.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher en mode texte le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *17è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## gilloufranco (9 Octobre 2021)

En te remerciant Macomaniac de ton aide, par avance.

```
Last login: Sat Oct  9 17:08:12 on console
gillou@iMac-de-Gilles-4 ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.1 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         1.1 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh SSD - Données⁩ 662.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 580.3 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      9.7 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh SSD⁩           15.5 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.5 GB    disk1s5s1

gillou@iMac-de-Gilles-4 ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2021)

C'est dans le volume de cette partiiton -->

```
1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
```

que doit résider le générateur du pseudo-volume Windows.

Passe encore la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI/EFI
```

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande remonte le volume *EFI* > puis liste récursivement les contenus de son dossier natif *EFI*

Poste le retour (peut-être prolixe).


----------



## gilloufranco (10 Octobre 2021)

```
Last login: Sun Oct 10 09:25:16 on console
gillou@iMac-de-Gilles-4 ~ % sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI/EFI
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft    OC

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE    UPDATERS

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
CAFEBEEF

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
IM141.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS:
MULTIUPDATER

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS/MULTIUPDATER:
Mac-A369DDC4E67F1C45.epm        SmcFlasher.efi
Mac-A369DDC4E67F1C45.smc        flasher_base.smc
MultiUpdater.efi            flasher_update.smc
MultiUpdater.efi.x86legacyap.im4m

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft:
Boot        Recovery

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
BCD            fr-CA            lv-LV
BCD.LOG            fr-FR            memtest.efi
BCD.LOG1        hr-HR            nb-NO
BCD.LOG2        hu-HU            nl-NL
BOOTSTAT.DAT        it-IT            pl-PL
Fonts            ja-JP            pt-BR
Resources        kd_02_10df.dll        pt-PT
bg-BG            kd_02_10ec.dll        qps-ploc
boot.stl        kd_02_1137.dll        ro-RO
bootmgfw.efi        kd_02_14e4.dll        ru-RU
bootmgr.efi        kd_02_15b3.dll        sk-SK
cs-CZ            kd_02_1969.dll        sl-SI
da-DK            kd_02_19a2.dll        sr-Latn-RS
de-DE            kd_02_1af4.dll        sv-SE
el-GR            kd_02_8086.dll        tr-TR
en-GB            kd_07_1415.dll        uk-UA
en-US            kd_0C_8086.dll        winsipolicy.p7b
es-ES            kdnet_uart16550.dll    zh-CN
es-MX            kdstub.dll        zh-TW
et-EE            ko-KR
fi-FI            lt-LT

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
chs_boot.ttf        meiryo_boot.ttf        segmono_boot.ttf
cht_boot.ttf        meiryon_boot.ttf    segoe_slboot.ttf
jpn_boot.ttf        msjh_boot.ttf        segoen_slboot.ttf
kor_boot.ttf        msjhn_boot.ttf        wgl4_boot.ttf
malgun_boot.ttf        msyh_boot.ttf
malgunn_boot.ttf    msyhn_boot.ttf

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
bootres.dll    fr-FR

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources/fr-FR:
bootres.dll.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bg-BG:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-CZ:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-DK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-DE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-GR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-GB:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-US:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-ES:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-MX:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/et-EE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-FI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-CA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-FR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hr-HR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-HU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-IT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-JP:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-KR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lt-LT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lv-LV:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-NO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-NL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-PL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-BR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-PT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/qps-ploc:
memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ro-RO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-RU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sk-SK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sl-SI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-RS:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-SE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-TR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/uk-UA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-CN:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-TW:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Recovery:
BCD        BCD.LOG        BCD.LOG1    BCD.LOG2

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/OC:
ACPI        Kexts        Resources    config.plist
Drivers        OpenCore.efi    Tools

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/OC/ACPI:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/OC/Drivers:
OpenCanopy.efi        OpenLinuxBoot.efi    OpenRuntime.efi
```

Encore merci de ton aide Macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2021)

Dans le volume *EFI* monté > dans son dossier unique *EFI* > on trouve *4* sous-dossiers -->

- seul le sous-dossier *APPLE* est natif et doit être conservé​​- les sous-dossiers *Boot* et *Microsoft* ont été créés par le programme d'installation de Windows. Ils recèlent notamment des prédémarreurs de Windows de type *bootmgr.efi* > qui doivent se trouver scannés par le gestionnaire de démarrage (touche "*alt*") le volume *EFI* étant monté dans le temps d'amorçage --> ce qui détermine l'affichage d'un pseudo-volume Windows qui n'est autre que le volume *EFI* en tant que recelant un prédémarreur Windows​​- le sous-dossier *OC* a l'air de receler des prédémarreurs de type Linux​
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo cd /Volumes/EFI/EFI ; sudo rm -rf Boot Microsoft OC ; ls
```

la commande déplace la localisation opératoire dans le dossier *EFI* > supprime les 3 sous-dossiers *Boot Microsoft OC *(commande muette) > liste les objets de 1er rang résiduels dans le dossier *EFI*

Poste le retour.


----------



## gilloufranco (10 Octobre 2021)

alors j'ai fais ce que tu m'as dit, malheureusement j'ai toujours l

EFI

windows au démarrage du mac


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2021)

Tu n'as pas posté le retour de la commande du message #7. Afin de vérifier si les sous-dossiers Windows avaient été supprimés du volume *EFI*.

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls /Vol*/EFI/EFI
```

qui liste les objets de 1er rang du dossier *EFI* dans le volume *EFI* remonté

Poste le retour.


----------



## gilloufranco (11 Octobre 2021)

```
Last login: Mon Oct 11 14:00:31 on console
gillou@iMac-de-Gilles-4 ~ % sudo cd /Volumes/EFI/EFI ; sudo rm -rf Boot Microsoft OC ; ls
Password:
/usr/bin/cd: line 4: cd: /Volumes/EFI/EFI: No such file or directory
Adlm
Applications
Applications (Parallels)
Creative Cloud Files
Creative Cloud Files GFR@LAPOSTE.NET f23fd11d388cdfe23beb0e37517691faf599b948a5334cc09776c58ae6485651
Desktop
Developer
DiskDrill.log
Documents
Downloads
Dropbox
FeedBack
Incomplete
Komplete Kontrol.log
Lanceur d’applets
Library
LimeWire
MEGAsync
Mercury
Movies
Music
NemirtingasSteamEmu
New Folder
OneDrive
Parallels
Pictures
PromotionRes
Public
Shared
Sites
TaoUSign
TomTomUpgrade
VM Library
Virtual Machines.localized
ad
content
default.profraw
dwhelper
gfr@hotmail.com Creative Cloud Files
iBackupBot
iCloud Drive (archive)
meinedb.sqlite3
midico.db
ts
var
gillou@iMac-de-Gilles-4 ~ %
```

J'espère que cela va t'aider. Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2021)

Passe cette commande-ci -->

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls /Vol*/EFI/EFI
```

et pas la précédente. Cette commande-ci remonte le volume *EFI* > puis liste les objets de 1er rang de son dossier *EFI*

Poste le retour.


----------



## gilloufranco (11 Octobre 2021)

```
Last login: Mon Oct 11 14:11:30 on ttys000
gillou@iMac-de-Gilles-4 ~ % sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls /Vol*/EFI/EFI
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft    OC
gillou@iMac-de-Gilles-4 ~ %
```

je viens de rallumer mon mac, toujours l'EFI, windows au démarrage du mac


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2021)

Il est clair que les dossiers *Boot Microsoft OC* n'ont pas été supprimés. Ce qui occasionne l'affichage du volume Windows fantôme.

- comme tu as redémarré et que le volume *EFI* a donc été redémonté > passe d'abord la commande :​

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
```

qui remonte le volume *EFI*. Si tu obtiens bien en retour un :


```
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
```

signe que le volume *EFI* a été remonté > dans la foulée et sans redémarrer --> passe la commande :


```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot ; sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft ; sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/OC
```

qui supprime les 3 dossiers intrus (aucune affichage en retour). Toujours dans la foulée et sans redémarrer > passe la 3è commande :


```
ls /Vol*/EFI/EFI
```

qui liste les objets de 1er rang du volume *EFI* > dossier *EFI*

Poste le retour. Pour bien faire > il faut que ne s'affiche plus que le dossier *APPLE*.


----------



## gilloufranco (11 Octobre 2021)

Last login: Mon Oct 11 16:43:57 on ttys000


gillou@iMac-de-Gilles-4 ~ % sudo diskutil mount disk0s1


Password:


Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted


gillou@iMac-de-Gilles-4 ~ % sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot ; sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft ; sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/OC


gillou@iMac-de-Gilles-4 ~ % ls /Vol*/EFI/EFI


APPLE


gillou@iMac-de-Gilles-4 ~ %


----------



## gilloufranco (11 Octobre 2021)

a priori cela a l'air bon, je redémarre et te dit de suite. Merci Macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2021)

Ça marché --> donc tu ne verras plus de volume Windows fantôme à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage.


----------



## gilloufranco (25 Octobre 2021)

Slt,
 je viens de récupérer mon mac, grosses frayeurs. En fait j'avais zappé de te dire que j'étais sous opencore, et cela m'a planté net! Obligé de tout réinstaller. Une catastrophe!!!!! Méa culpa. En tous cas merci.


----------

